# 2000 Maxima Runs Rough At Startup



## thomasmagnum888 (Jan 21, 2008)

*Every morning my Maxima runs so rough but runs like a dream once it is warmed up. It will stall at stop sign right up from my house if I don't pop in neutral and give it some gas. I changed the Mass Air Flow Sensor (didn't get ECU reprogrammed) and it still does it. Any suggestions or experiences with the same thing as to what is causing it?*


----------



## ae01maxine (Dec 24, 2007)

Was the MAF giving you codes? If so you might have to get your ECU "Reflashed" or you can try to unplug the battery .


----------



## drayel (Jan 28, 2008)

Yes, I'm having the same problem. I reset the computer after I installed a new MAF, but it still runs rough. It seems to vary, but is usually on my ride home. Is there anything else to do when replacing a MAF besides resetting the computer and replacing the filter? The error code is still the same (says something about the volume of air flow in addition to the mass air flow sensor).


----------

